# Can Tyler eat this?



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I made matzoh ball soup for Passover last night. (I cook the matzoh balls separately tomorrow and put them in each bowl, not the soup.) I put in organic chicken, carrots, celery, Pacific chicken broth from a carton, and some salt and pepper. Can I feed Tyler any of that chicken that I boiled in the soup? I know we aren't supposed to give the fluffs salt but I seasoned it for an entire chicken and the soup with not that much kosher salt. I don't like things salty and figure if people don't like it, they can add later. I would of course be removing the skin too. Tyler's Wellness canned food is chicken and I usually boil a piece in water that I home cook, but there's a lot of chicken already made now and don't think we'll eat it. Can he have it?


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

as long as you didn't season the chicken with onion/onion salt/onion powder, it should be fine. mine go nuts for boiled chicken, leftover steak, leftover salmon, leftover you name it. i stopped cooking with onion so i could feed them our leftovers now.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

tamizami said:


> as long as you didn't season the chicken with onion/onion salt/onion powder, it should be fine. mine go nuts for boiled chicken, leftover steak, leftover salmon, leftover you name it. i stopped cooking with onion so i could feed them our leftovers now.


I just saw that the broth does say organic onion powder way down in the ingredients. Hmmm. The funny thing is that I can't eat onion. It's not a true allergy but screws up my stomach so badly that I avoid it as much as possible.I've never had a problem with this stock so it must be very little but don't know if I want to chance it. But come to think of it, isn't it garlic and garlic powder that's supposed to be bad not onion?


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I would think it would be minimally in the chicken (the seasonings in the broth)... I would feed a bit. It's not like something Tyler gets every day... 

*I'm jealous...homemade matzo ball soup...mmmMMMMmmmm...Scoot over, Tyler lol*


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm sure the chicken is fine, Sue. Wash it off if your worried. {I know, defeats the purpose of something delicious.} I'd be a little leery of too much broth because of diarrhea.
xoxoxoxoxoo


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Feeding him a small amount of the chicken should be fine (even with the broth containing a small amount of onion).


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maltlovereileen said:


> I would think it would be minimally in the chicken (the seasonings in the broth)... I would feed a bit. It's not like something Tyler gets every day...
> 
> *I'm jealous...homemade matzo ball soup...mmmMMMMmmmm...Scoot over, Tyler lol*


I'm just praying for swimmers not sinkers in the matzoh ball department. I can sometimes make them so light and fluffy and other times they come out like a tennis ball...they could literally jump out of the bowl when you put a spoon to them. It could knock over Tyler. :new_shocked:And you never know which it will be when you're making them; at least I don't.:w00t: It's usually when you're having over lots of people.:brownbag: But hey my husband's Catholic so he's very forgiving.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It should be fine.

Wow, do I miss the matzoh ball soup from the deli in NYC I used to frequent. Yum!


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

Onions are lethal to dogs. Onions cause the destruction of their red blood cells. Autoimmune hemolytic anemia is a fatal disease.


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

I should have said that onions and or onion powder cause their bodies to attack and destroy their red blood cells.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

4furkidsmom said:


> Onions are lethal to dogs. Onions cause the destruction of their red blood cells. Autoimmune hemolytic anemia is a fatal disease.


Okay, now I'm worried again:w00t:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

What is the exact quantity of onion that is harmful for a dog? A teaspoon? A cup? Does anyone know?

Onion powder is in very small amounts in broth. My holistic vet told me not to stress too much over the amount that is in in chicken broth.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Perri was getting bored with his food I cook and I asked his nutritionist if it would be ok to add a bit of that same broth to his meals for flavor. I figured that just a tiny bit of broth with a tiny bit of onion powder would be fine but wanted to check and he said no bc it has a cumulative effect. I had already given him some for a few meals before I found out and he was fine (the broth didn't help entice him anyway). So it's not something to do long term, but I wouldn't worry over a piece of chicken that was cooked in it - it is almost at the bottom of the ingredient list anyway.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

preciousprince said:


> Perri was getting bored with his food I cook and I asked his nutritionist if it would be ok to add a bit of that same broth to his meals for flavor. I figured that just a tiny bit of broth with a tiny bit of onion powder would be fine but wanted to check and he said no bc it has a cumulative effect. I had already given him some for a few meals before I found out and he was fine (the broth didn't help entice him anyway). So it's not something to do long term, but I wouldn't worry over a piece of chicken that was cooked in it - it is almost at the bottom of the ingredient list anyway.


It's a good thing the big Jewish holidays where I cook the soup only come around three times a year.:HistericalSmiley:Though I have been known to whip up a batch if someone's sick with a cold. 
Thanks


----------

